# Weaving- My DH made me a great gift for my Birthday



## mama879 (Jan 27, 2011)

Yes he is a keeper and I gave him wet sloppy kisses. He has more on his list but I'm not pushing him yet. lol Mine only holds 6 cones. It is pine and I'm going to leave it unfinished, I did sand everything down so it is smooth. I have some towels on my looms now but will use it in my next project.

This is the one we went by.
http://woolery.com/weaving/weaving-accessories/general-items/leclerc-cone-holder.html


----------



## Cdambro (Dec 30, 2013)

That is so nice. Yep, he is a keeper.


----------



## JuneB (Oct 10, 2014)

Oh that is really neat idea no flopping all over the floor!!! My cat and dog would miss the adventure of the flopping yarns.Thats a handy man to keep around


----------



## FiberQueen (Aug 23, 2012)

Beautiful.! What a nice and cleaver man.


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

Very nice! My DH made one for me but it doesn't have the bar with the feed. Luckily, he is sitting next to me and got to see your's. The bar would really help in winding bobbins.


----------



## Nitting_More (Nov 8, 2011)

mama879 said:


> Yes he is a keeper and I gave him wet sloppy kisses. He has more on his list but I'm not pushing him yet. lol Mine only holds 6 cones. It is pine and I'm going to leave it unfinished, I did sand everything down so it is smooth. I have some towels on my looms now but will use it in my next project.
> 
> This is the one we went by.
> http://woolery.com/weaving/weaving-accessories/general-items/leclerc-cone-holder.html


It seems to me that this is a craft where people are discouraged from learning because the tools are so over-priced.

In all honesty, I cannot imagine any kind of premium wood or advanced skill that would be required to make this holder at this price.


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

Nitting_More said:


> It seems to me that this is a craft where people are discouraged from learning because the tools are so over-priced.
> 
> In all honesty, I cannot imagine any kind of premium wood or advanced skill that would be required to make this holder at this price.


It is one of the reasons we who are lucky enough to have DH's who can make things ask them to. The holder does seem over priced but there is a markup from the selling company, I am sure. Things such as looms have to be built very sturdy and from quality wood to withstand the literal beating they take. It is like many hobbies, take golf for instance. Very expensive, clubs, shoes, memberships, greens fees, etc. not to mention the 19th hole. ???? I am fortunate that my brother-in-law built my loom, 3 shuttles and 4 temples. Even at that it was $1500 for all the parts including the planer we bought him. I don't mean to negate your comment, it is an expensive hobby. It is also one of great satisfaction.


----------



## maureenb (Apr 1, 2011)

nice work!His job is to keep the lady happy,as they say,"Happy wife,happy life"


----------



## marianikole (Aug 29, 2011)

Looks very nice, what a good idea! Looks like he is keeper to me too


----------



## betty boivin (Sep 12, 2012)

A very good friend of ours made me one also, using the same picture. He also. Ade me an Amish swift, on ball bearings. Works like a dream! Aren't we lucky?


----------



## mama879 (Jan 27, 2011)

yup we are. Very lucky he is going to make a stand for my heddles to.


----------

